# Smoked Paprika



## markuk (May 11, 2015)

Sorry long time no post !!!  Been busy building a Summer House  - think it's all done now  so hopefully be back on the 'smokin soon













IMG-20150428-00258.jpg



__ markuk
__ May 11, 2015






Apologies if someones posted this before but a friend of mine picked me up some Smoked Paprika from Makro - got nearly A kIlo for around £ 6 - probably not top shelf but it smells okay - pretty good price and should keep me going for a while "













IMG-20150510-00272.jpg



__ markuk
__ May 11, 2015






Happy Smoking "

Mark


----------



## wade (May 11, 2015)

Hi Mark - The summerhouse looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Where is the smoked paprika from? Is it Spanish? Also is it hot or mild paprika?


----------



## markuk (May 11, 2015)

No idea !  Just says packed in Belgium :)

Quite mild - it's very similar to the stuff I've bought in the little jars from supermarkets - it's definitely NOT proper Spanish stuff I'm sure


----------



## kc5tpy (May 14, 2015)

Hello Mark.  Glad to have you back posting.  That looks a GREAT build.  Paprika is something I don't use often.  Don't know why.  I like the taste of it but you know I don't use a lot of rubs and such.    As Wade is doing the brisket, I am sure we will enjoy a good brisket with a rub and bark at the smoking weekend.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

